
Ask HN: Foreign founder, can't find a payment processor - amingilani
Dear HN<p>I&#x27;m a solo foreign founder for a Delaware Corp, but I can&#x27;t find a payment processor for my US customers because I&#x27;m in Pakistan.<p>The irony is that I&#x27;m building a marketplace:<p>- Stripe rejected me (they were nice about it)<p>- Paypal decided I had to be in the US despite having applied for my account while being in the US (Paypal isn&#x27;t available in Pakistan)<p>- Braintree rejected me once, I changed my business model a bit, and now I&#x27;m waiting on a second rejection.<p>What does one do in this scenario? Is there another payment partner you can recommend?
======
brudgers
International currency transfers are an area where legal advice is might be
worth paying for because the problems stem from legislation and the policies
of US based payment processors are likely to reflect legal requirements rather
than internal business policy decisions.

Long term, it probably makes sense to obtain local legal advice to evaluate
the ease of entering foreign markets.

Good luck.

------
MichaelBurge
Are you trying to have payment delivered to a Pakistani bank account?
Otherwise, it seems like a US corporation with a US bank account should be
able to take payments from US customers, and you could handle the problem of
how to get the money to Pakistan separately.

------
CodeWriter23
Can't vouch for this, just passing along some info I observed:
[https://stripe.com/atlas/faq](https://stripe.com/atlas/faq)

~~~
Raed667
This might be your best option.

I know people who gave me really good feedback about this (they incorporated
in the US for your exact same reason).

------
mohsinr
Hi,

I have used 2checkout for years. They also accept payments from PayPal
customers which helps if lot of customers want to use funds from their PayPal
account.

------
grok2
[https://www.paddle.com/](https://www.paddle.com/) ?

------
vsakos
Take a look at 2Checkout.

------
wprapido
give skrill or neteller a try

~~~
mtmail
The OpenStreetMap foundation (based in the UK) has some trouble getting their
money from Skrill. I can't tell if that's common and welcome anybody to
counter with a positive comment/experience on Skrill.

[https://lists.openstreetmap.org/pipermail/osmf-
talk/2016-Oct...](https://lists.openstreetmap.org/pipermail/osmf-
talk/2016-October/003950.html)

~~~
wprapido
good to know. thanks

